# Alpencross mit leichter Höhenangst



## riedlmich (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ist es möglich trotz leichter
Höhenangst einen Alpencross zu fahren. Ich hätte ihn
für dieses Jahr endlich einmal in Angriff genommen, d.h. 
wir wären auch erst mal eine "Anfängerstrecke" gefahren.
Leider habe ich in den Alpen keine Erfahrung. Fährt man
oft auf schmalen Wegen wo es links oder rechts steil bergab
geht?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Michael


----------



## karstb (7. Januar 2011)

Klar geht das. Auf den meisten Anfängerrouten sind ausgesetzte Passagen eher die Ausnahme. Extrembeispiel Via Claudia.
Ansonsten schau bei Panoramio.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeseppl (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo mein Bruder hat das gleiche Problem, mittlerweile hat er schon 8 Alpenüberquerungen hinter sich gebracht. Er hat einfach öfter geschoben wenn es für ihn zu belastend war.

Servus


----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2011)

Hab auch leichte Höhenangst, bisher nur sehr selten Probleme in den Alpen gehabt, das waren dann aber auch Routen wo man auf normalen Alpencrosstrecken nicht vorbeikommt. Die Uina Schlucht die gerne als kritisches Beispiel genommen wird empfand ich - für mich selbst überraschend - als unproblematisch. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an...im VInschgau hab ich einige steile abhänge erlebt, aber die Trails waren auch net anfängertauglich...normalerweise solltest du keine Probs haben und in den Alpen zu fahren is einfach nur ein Traum.
Fazit: TU ES JUNG


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2011)

Auf den klassischen Routen solltest du keine Probleme bekommen. Für schlimme Höhenangst ist evtl. die Uina Schlucht nicht machbar, aber es gibt auch genug schöne andere Pässe. Dazu musst du nicht im Tal die Via Claudia fahren. Schrofenpass ist vielleicht auch nicht das Wahre. Wenn du weißt, welche Route du machen willst, kannst du ja nochmal nachfragen, ob kritische Passagen zu erwarten sind.


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2011)

Es wäre halt gut zu wissen wie viel höhenangst du hast...

Also ob dir leicht mulmig wird, wenn du an einem Abhang stehst oder ob du dann nicht mehr weiter gehen kannst(sprich blockiert bist)...
Wenn du nur absteigen musst und schieben kannst wird das alles klar gehen und wie gesagt die einfacheren routen sollten dann machbar sein.


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. Januar 2011)

Servus!
Schrofenpass und Uina Schlucht sind ein Problem wenn man Höhenangst hat. Ich habe dort größere Probleme gehabt - ist aber machbar gewesen möchte aber mit dem Bike nicht mehr dort hin. Uina wäre kein Problem gewesen, wenn nicht ständig 100 kg Fässer oder andere Biker einem entgegen kommen und die auch unbedingt innen gehen wollen. Der Weg wäre breit genug.

Fimbapass wird man am Anfang runter schieben wenn man sich nicht sicher ist. Da gehts aber weniger um Höhenangst sondern darum, dass man im Geröllfeld nicht fallen will und dann nicht die 10 Meter in den Graben runter kullern will.

Schrofenpass: Da gehts dann mehr als 50 Meter gerade runter. Da ist aber nicht die Leiter das Problem, sondern der Einstieg war auf ca. 2m nicht gesichert.












Uina Schlucht dürften es dann über 150 Meter sein:










Es riecht nach ANGST!!! Nur nicht runter kucken. Lieber stur in den Fels starren. War kein Genuss für mich.


----------



## -psyc- (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
es gibt unzählige Transalp Routen und unzählige Varianten von Höhenangst. Es ist also schwer, pauschal zu antworten. Es gibt Transalp Routen, bei denen du kein einziges Mal irgendwo runterschauen musst und solche wie in den Bildern vom Tiroler1973 oben. 
Typischerweise verschwinden ja Phobien, wenn man sich der Angst stellt. Ich würde dir empfehlen, deine Reaktionen vor der Transalp mal an vierschiedenen Stellen zu testen, z.B. auf einen Turm gehen und runtergucken oder ähnliches. Wenn du irgendwo oben bist, schaue möglichst so lange runter, bis sich deine vegetativen Reaktionen (Herzschlag, Atmung, schwitzige Hände etc.) wieder beruhigt haben. 
Falls du dich für eine Transalp Route entscheidest, die auch ein paar ausgesetzte Stellen hat, kläre vorher, wie du dich im Falle einer Angstreaktion verhalten willst (ruhig weiteratmen, Fahrrad an der Talseite schieben). 
Solche Dinge wie der Tiroler1973 machst du allerdings besser erst, wenn du deine Phobie gründlich überwunden hast. 
Grüße
Axel


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2011)

Also am Schrofenpass fand ich diese Passage






unangenehmer. Gut das ich nur unter partieller Höhenangst leide, in den Bergen kein Problem, bei künstlichen Bauten wie Türmen, Brücken oder aussenliegenden, gläsernen Fahrstühlen sieht das schon ganz anders aus. 

Zum Thema. Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es auf den gängigen Alpencrossrouten sehr wenig wirklich ausgesetzte Wege wie die Uina Schlucht.


----------



## wienerle77 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch ein Problem mit der Hoehenangst. Solche Paesse wie auf den Bildern - da hab ich schon Probleme sie zu laufen ohne festzufrieren. Und bisher hab ich immer versucht mich der Hoehenangst zu stellen, auch immer abgewartet und mich runtergeholt, trotzdem kam sie sofort wieder!
Daher suche ich auch einen "leichten" Weg mit relativ breiten Wegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

